# Light Shining Timing



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

When night hunting, do you shine the light every once in awhile and look for eyes or do you wait until you think you hear something?

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

That all depends on what your set up is like, are you on foot, in a vehicle or calling from a static hide/blind/tree stand?


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Let's say I'm just sitting against a tree or in a blind either one.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you using an ecaller or hand call of some sort?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't wait until you hear something. Most times they'll be in your lap before you hear them. Some guy's shine all the time and others just scan periodically to look for eyes. If you have a small batttery I'd definitly opt for intermittent shining.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

What's it matter if you have an ecaller or hand call? Also how far away do you move from a stand to go call for others?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A hand call will bring them right to you, a ecaller will usually be set away from you


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Distance in moving also depends on the terrain. In an open area I would move no less than 1/2 mile we always moved a mile. We also always kept the light going but it was a red lens. We also just kept the e-caller right by us at night when we used one but back then it was just a tape player so you had no remote.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advice prairiewolf. Knowledge is power!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I keep my caller 30 to 50 yards out at night. I just periodically scan rather than full time. JMO YMMV


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I was just reading another post that mentioned call placement. The thought process was to place the call at your feet so they will come to you & be looking in your direction in order to catch their eyes glowing. For those of you that place your call 30-50 yards or so away from you, are you doing so while only expecting the coyote to come in one direction? I tried the short 30-50 yards away on my one night hunt & swore I caught a glimpse of some eyes but nothing confirmed which made me think they snuck in from the flank & maybe glanced my way causing me to get that glimpse. Can those who do either elaborate a little more please? I've got a 3 day/night trip planned next weekend & would really like to hone this skill so I know how to work the lights.... Thanks


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I never place my caller by me. It's always 35 to 50 yards out, further in daylight. They can see very well, even at night and I don't want them looking my direction.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

I never place my caller by me. It's always 35 to 50 yards out, further in daylight. They can see very well, even at night and I don't want them looking my direction.

I place call away during day too, unless using mouth calls  but at night I'm hearing you would WANT them looking in your direction to see eyes? How are you capturing the eye glow Fr3db3ar?


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

Go call at night with a buddy and stand 10 feet away from him while he is shining, you will find that he picke up the eyes better even with just 10 feet between you, so you can imagine 30 yards.

As far as daytime, 30 yards is a long ways away unless you are in a wide open field, I shot most of my coyotes at 15 to 20 yrds.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

jawbreaker said:


> Go call at night with a buddy and stand 10 feet away from him while he is shining, you will find that he picke up the eyes better even with just 10 feet between you, so you can imagine 30 yards.
> 
> As far as daytime, 30 yards is a long ways away unless you are in a wide open field, I shot most of my coyotes at 15 to 20 yrds.


So if I am understanding you, stay close to the call at night?

During the day: yes, 15-20 yards out in brushy areas with a shotgun... if I can, I like the call a little further out (30-50yards) with a cross wind so I can watch the downwind approach..a little distance to put them in the scope :smile:

but...I'm clueless at night for now until i get a few under my belt to see what's working and what's not... :mrgreen:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One saying I have that and applies. "don't worry about what goes bump in the dark, worry about what does not". That can apply any were a person is day and night.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Spearodafish said:


> I never place my caller by me. It's always 35 to 50 yards out, further in daylight. They can see very well, even at night and I don't want them looking my direction. I place call away during day too, unless using mouth calls :smile: but at night I'm hearing you would WANT them looking in your direction to see eyes? How are you capturing the eye glow Fr3db3ar?


I'm not so far. I prefer to not shine a light more than necessary and I have a NV monocular that I'm using. We'll see how it all works out this year.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Well that makes sense.... Wish I could use NVG here in Cali


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

At night, the call is ALWAYS in my lap and the light never turns off.

If the call is not right by you, you won't pickup as much reflection from their eyes. If the light isn't run non-stop, they will pick you up before you can see them.

I've hunted with guys who want to run a spotlight from the gunners position but then they want the call out away from us or on a different plane than us. Doesn't make much sense to me since they have to be on the same plane as the light for you to see them.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

jawbreaker said:


> Go call at night with a buddy and stand 10 feet away from him while he is shining, you will find that he picke up the eyes better even with just 10 feet between you


Amen, brother. Often times the gunner can't even see the eyes that I see as the light guy unless i set the light right on their shoulder.

Guys should just go out and try it for themselves... they'll learn pretty quick.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Very different approaches Chris and Fr3db3ar have...I tried fr3db3ar's method and didn't see squat..just my luck I guess so next trip is Chris' method. I'm sure others have same method as one of the two above or are there any other methods out there???


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

BurritoBandito and I were out last night and tested the reflection of the light off of a reflector about 200 yrds away while standing next to each other and then standing 10 feet apart. by moving 10 feet to the side I didn't even see the reflector, then at the end of the night we figured we would call a spot that looked good but was illegal to hunt so we parked on the shoulder of the road and took nothing but the caller and sat maybe 30 feet from the jeep next to the road. We weren't calling 30 seconds and picked up eyes then withing a minute and a half we had 7 or 8 coyotes barreling in on us so we figured we would play with them a bit and checked the distance thing again and when I moved to the side I didn't see the same nuber of coyotes as him. After about 10 minutes of messing with them at about 60 to 80 yrds out they got nervous and peeled off a few at a time. I sure wish we could hunt that spot.


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

jawbreaker said:


> BurritoBandito and I were out last night and tested the reflection of the light off of a reflector about 200 yrds away while standing next to each other and then standing 10 feet apart. by moving 10 feet to the side I didn't even see the reflector, then at the end of the night we figured we would call a spot that looked good but was illegal to hunt so we parked on the shoulder of the road and took nothing but the caller and sat maybe 30 feet from the jeep next to the road. We weren't calling 30 seconds and picked up eyes then withing a minute and a half we had 7 or 8 coyotes barreling in on us so we figured we would play with them a bit and checked the distance thing again and when I moved to the side I didn't see the same nuber of coyotes as him. After about 10 minutes of messing with them at about 60 to 80 yrds out they got nervous and peeled off a few at a time. I sure wish we could hunt that spot.


Awesome! I'll give it a go...thanks


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

Those lights we were running were my new line of lights. They're awesome and AFFORDABLE! Let me know if you're interested. Also you can see the lights I will be offering on my Facebook page at Calling for Predators. I have a few pictures and some details there. Jawbreaker and I were very impressed with them. We shined eyes on a couple coyotes that busted up about 350-400 yards out and it's a small hand held light about 8 inches long and a 1 inch main body. Check them out!








Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

New C4P Lights. Find me on Facebook at Calling for Predators.

Sent from my iPhone 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I turn the light on before I start calling and leave it on until I am ready to leave the area. I find that flipping it on and off scares more than if I just leave it one and use the lower part of the beam to scan. JMHO


----------

